
The Coronation - grinsekatze
https://charleseisenstein.org/essays/the-coronation/
======
grinsekatze
We really enjoyed listening to the audio version read by Chris Sohre

[https://soundcloud.com/charleseisenstein/the-coronation-
read...](https://soundcloud.com/charleseisenstein/the-coronation-read-by-
chris-sohre)

There are multiple readers to choose from, English and German:
[https://charleseisenstein.org/voice-recordings/the-
coronatio...](https://charleseisenstein.org/voice-recordings/the-coronation/)

